# [CONSIGLIO] per l'acquisto di un nuovo portatile

## alexerre

Ciao a tutti,

so che di 3d simili ce ne sono a bizzeffe però volevo un consiglio chiaro e lampante per la scelta e l'acquisto di un portatile nuovo.

Sebbene fino a pochi giorni fa ero deciso ad acquistare un PBOOK G4 pochi giorni fa ho abbandonato questo sogno avendo ricevuto alcuni lavori che mi richiedono l'utilizzo di M$ winboz   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sicuramente la piattaforma che sceglierò sarà centrino perchè ho necessità di avere la batteria che duri a lungo.

Tra le varie opzioni sono finito per girare intorno a:

* Acer TM8005

* Asus W1700N

Ho letto e seguito il 3d sul TM 800 e devo dire che ha un ottimo supporto per linux. Quindi deduco che anche il TM8000 dovrebbe avere + o - lo stesso supporto.

Tuttavia vorrei sapere se qualcuno che gira x questo forum lo possiede possa darmi delle info a riguardo:

* difficoltà incontrate nell'installazione di gentoo;

* difetti costruttivi;

* difetti hw e software;

* qualche dritta sull'hw VERO che monta;

A dire il vero ero molto convinto di acquistare questo modello (tanto più che mi sembra che già monti DOTHAN)..Tuttavia ho letto che:

a. Monta un 4200RPM come HDD e questo significa colli di bottiglia;

b. Alcuni nn sono proprio contenti del monitor  :Sad: 

Ho letto pareri molto favorevoli per quanto riguarda la seconda scelta.

Qualcuno lo possiede? Tolti i pregi estetici e la velocità dell'hw (dalla recensione che ho letto) non ne ho evinto altro...

Se qualcuno lo possiede e ci ha installato gentoo può rispondere alle domande di cui sopra?

* difficoltà incontrate nell'installazione di gentoo;

* difetti costruttivi;

* difetti hw e software;

* qualche dritta sull'hw VERO che monta;

Vi ringrazio..

/me ansioso che vuole un giocattolo nuovo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per esperienze sui portatili il miglior riferimento e' http://www.linux-laptop.net/ . Per quanto riguarda gli HD quasi tutti i portatili montano hd "lenti" per il motivo che consumano meno, comunque non lo considero come un collo di bottiglia

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Hai già guardato su linux-on-laptops e similia? Comprandolo in negozio perchè non fai la prova del 9? Ti porti un CD con Knoppix e un altra distro live e vai di test...Spiegando al negoziante che non gli installi nulla non dovrebbero farti problemi... Anzi, se non te lo fanno provare, li punzecchi dicendo che le compreri da un'altra parte...  :Smile: 

----------

## alexerre

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per esperienze sui portatili il miglior riferimento e' http://www.linux-laptop.net/ . Per quanto riguarda gli HD quasi tutti i portatili montano hd "lenti" per il motivo che consumano meno, comunque non lo considero come un collo di bottiglia

 

ho parlato di collo di bottiglia perchè il TM8000 monta hd molto veloce e mi sembrava un po' stupido montare dischi che ormai sono "lenti"...

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti porti un CD con Knoppix e un altra distro live e vai di test...Spiegando al negoziante che non gli installi nulla non dovrebbero farti problemi... Anzi, se non te lo fanno provare, li punzecchi dicendo che le compreri da un'altra parte...
> 
> 

 

l'acquisto lo devo fare da un rivenditore che mi vende la scatola chiusa..Potrei andare in una mediaworld (o qualcosa di simile)..

Però nn ne ho ancora visti di tm8000 in vendita..Dicasi la stessa cosa x l'asus.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> ho parlato di collo di bottiglia perchè il TM8000 monta hd molto veloce e mi sembrava un po' stupido montare dischi che ormai sono "lenti"...

 

Ma io non lo vedo come un grosso problema comunque vedi gli altri che dicono

----------

## federico

Io ho il TM 291 lmi che ha su linux un supporto quasi identico a quello dell'800, ho anche postato un po' di cose sul thread riguardante quel modello... Su gentoo questi portatili acer travelmate vanno tutti una bomba, il supporto e' quasi totale (sul mio modello direi totale)

----------

## alexerre

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io ho il TM 291 lmi che ha su linux un supporto quasi identico a quello dell'800, ho anche postato un po' di cose sul thread riguardante quel modello... Su gentoo questi portatili acer travelmate vanno tutti una bomba, il supporto e' quasi totale (sul mio modello direi totale)

 

ho notato che acer è ben supportata dal pinguino..Sono anche abbastanza buoni a livello costruttivo..Eppure sento un trasporto particolare per l'asus..Sarà anche il prezzo che cmq fa la sua parte... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Gli ibm li scarti da subito?

----------

## mriya3

Io ho un Toshiba Satellite e funziona che è una meraviglia.... in più è indistruttibile  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

Ciao, poco tempo fa avevo anchi'io fatto una domanda simile, cercavo consiglio su un buon portatile...

questo è il mio topic..

poi c'è un topic ancora più vecchio nel quale si cerca un modo di avere il portatile senza winzoz, e quindi risparmiare..ed è questo!

Io ho scelto il DELL 8600, anche perchè i Dell te li fai assemblare con cosa vuoi dentro, mentre gli altri prendi quello che ti passano...

Ciao

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gli ibm li scarti da subito?

 

Effettivamente andrebbero piu' che bene, ma costeggiano assai......

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Sarà anche il prezzo che cmq fa la sua parte...

 Verò, ma ho letto e conosciuto più di una persona che poi hanno rimpianto la scelta ASUS: qualità e prezzo sono purtroppo inversamente proporzionali   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Effettivamente andrebbero piu' che bene, ma costeggiano assai......

 

Beh non bisogna solo vedere il prezzo del portatile

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Beh non bisogna solo vedere il prezzo del portatile

 

hehehe ti ricordo che ho un powerbook......

----------

## Vendicatore

Solo per aver visto di persona gli schermi BlackOnyx prenderei un Sony.

Ma la mia e' solo una congettura estetica   :Cool: 

----------

## alexerre

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Gli ibm li scarti da subito?

 

No non gli ho scartati, anzi..Solo che il mio portafoglio proprio nn ce la fa ad arrivare a tanto   :Confused: 

Ma nessuno che possiede uno o l'altro dei portatili da me indicati?

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> Ciao, poco tempo fa avevo anchi'io fatto una domanda simile, cercavo consiglio su un buon portatile...
> 
> questo è il mio topic..
> 
> poi c'è un topic ancora più vecchio nel quale si cerca un modo di avere il portatile senza winzoz, e quindi risparmiare..ed è questo!
> ...

 

il 3d l'ho letto..andrò a rileggerlo sperando di trovare info utili..

Però quello che mi interessava era ricevere informazioni da qualcuno che ha avuto un esperienza diretta toccando con mano i modelli che ho indicato...

Cmq grazie a tutti per le risposte  :Very Happy: 

/me felice di avere tanti amici   :Cool: 

//EDIT:  Che voi sappiate Dothan è già supportato dal kernel di linux?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh i guarderei http://www.linux-laptop.net/ li ci sara' qualcuno con esperienza.

----------

## alexerre

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh i guarderei http://www.linux-laptop.net/ li ci sara' qualcuno con esperienza.

 

già fatto solo che i modelli che ho indicato sembra che nn siano stati ancora sperimentati da nessuno   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> già fatto solo che i modelli che ho indicato sembra che nn siano stati ancora sperimentati da nessuno  

 

Non c'e' neanche un modello simile?

----------

## alexerre

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non c'e' neanche un modello simile?

 

simile si, ma antecedente...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> simile si, ma antecedente...

 

Beh vedi che ha di differente il tuo se non scosta tanto il resto lo cerchi con google.

----------

## alexerre

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [Beh vedi che ha di differente il tuo se non scosta tanto il resto lo cerchi con google.

 

si infatti..cmq sto raccogliendo un sacco di informazioni utili...Sembra che Acer vada x la maggiore..

Tu che portatile hai?

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Effettivamente andrebbero piu' che bene, ma costeggiano assai...... 
> 
> Beh non bisogna solo vedere il prezzo del portatile

 

Questo vale solamente se non hai problemi di budget...

Mi sa che la maggior parte di noi deve prima farsi i conti in tasca e poi scegliere il pc secondo possibilita'!

Fede

EDIT:

Alexerre, potevi provare il mio acer in uni se ti andava...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Tu che portatile hai?

 

ibm r40 ho fatto la spesa una volta sola? Poi postarmi il link al tuo portatile? Con acer ho avuto sia brutte che belle esperienze (per fortuna degli altri il mio ibm e' il primo portatile  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## alexerre

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Poi postarmi il link al tuo portatile?

 

cosa intendi??

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Con acer ho avuto sia brutte che belle esperienze (per fortuna degli altri il mio ibm e' il primo portatile  )

 

Io ho un Acer un po' vecchiotto. Ormai ha tre anni e mi sono trovato sempre abbastanza bene, salvo la durata della batteria...

Quindi per questo stavo lurkando un altro acer..Soprattutto vista la dotazione della serie Travelmate 8000.

 *fede wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Alexerre, potevi provare il mio acer in uni se ti andava...
> ...

 

Vero  :Confused:  Onestamente pensavo fosse un 800 :sbav:

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> cosa intendi??

 

Un link al sito dell'acer che mi riporta a quello che vuoi comperare

----------

## alexerre

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Un link al sito dell'acer che mi riporta a quello che vuoi comperare

 

ACER TM8000

ASUS W1700N

----------

